# How do deal with a hook punch? Which version here is best?



## kehcorpz (Aug 1, 2016)

Can you guys tell me what you think of these 3 versions here?

1) Go to 5:50. What do you think of this? He says he does not even have to block the punch
and instead simply hit the center line. This sounds questionable to me. I want to see what he does
when he gets hit by the punch. He's probably unconscious on the floor soiling himself...







2) This version looks better imo. But then again why make it so complicated? Why turn my arms into
pretzels? The Mr Wong version looks WAAAY better and easier. 

Go to 5:15






3) This is how Mr Wong does it. I don't know if it's "authentic" wing chun but it looks effective AND
rather simple! No pretzel arms. Go to 0:25






----

I am really confused that not even among wing chun teachers there is a CLEAR consenus on how to
block a certain punch!


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 1, 2016)

gosh the last one saved the thread! he does karate/kung fu style block with his left and boxing block with his right. both work, the latter is better. 
the 2 videos above are total crap. can't believe what i've just watched.


----------



## geezer (Aug 1, 2016)

There are different ways to deal with various round or hooking punches. There are different kinds of punches that people refer to as "hooks", delivered at different angles and ranges. Depending on the situation, you have options. You learn what works best for you through experience ...by getting coaching, training and sparring. _Not by watching Youtube._

Now go get some instruction, then come back and tell us what _you _learned!


----------



## geezer (Aug 1, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> gosh the last one saved the thread! he does karate/kung fu style block with his left and boxing block with his right. both work, the latter is better.  ...the 2 videos above are total crap.* can't believe what i've just watched*.



^^^^ Exactly my point. Youtube is no place for a noob like the OP to be looking for instruction.

That last video isn't really typical WC. Wong does his own thing. But I agree, his approach as shown is_ pragmatic_. I personally do something similar ...because it works!


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 1, 2016)

So this means that you guys who do WC cannot simply tell me HOW do block it?

Why can't you just tell me unless you don't know it?

The first 2 wing chun methods look way too complicated and uneffective compared to what Wong does. Especially the first guy who doesn't even feel like he needs to block the punch.
Is he delusional or what? If this is really how wing chun guys tick then I'm really done with WC.

I thought WC was about keeping it simple but this isn't keeping it simple. Wong actually keeps it simple.

It's stupid to act like "this non-wc method is actually better but nooooh I have to stick to traditional wing chun and instead twist my arms into pretzels".


----------



## geezer (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> So this means that you guys who do WC cannot simply *tell me* HOW do block it?



*No, *I can't *tell *you how to be good at martial arts. Teaching involves a lot more than that, otherwise you could just read how to do it in a book. _Learn by training and doing._


----------



## guy b (Aug 1, 2016)

This is what Wing Chun is mostly like. The chance of you finding wing chun that is not like this is almost zero



kehcorpz said:


> I'm really done with WC



Bye


----------



## Danny T (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> So this means that you guys who do WC cannot simply tell me HOW do block it?
> 
> Why can't you just tell me unless you don't know it?
> 
> ...


What is the distance from the opponent?
Where are my hands? What is my weight distribution, forward, back, to the right, to the left? What lead am I in? It is a low hook, midline hook, head hook? Is it a short tight hook? Is it a step off slapping or pulling hook? Is it a long range hook?

It has already been explained to you there are different ways to deal with various round or hooking punches. There are different kinds of punches that people refer to as "hooks", delivered at different angles and ranges. Depending on the situation, you have options. You learn what works best for you through experience ...by getting coaching, training and sparring.

That is not what you want to hear.
So... Ok Mister 'Just Tell Me'
Do this; Recognize a hook punch is coming, lift your arm to the point it is between your opponent's target (You) and block it.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 1, 2016)

The thing about martial arts skills is they can't be taught but they can be learned.
You have to physically do the work. Do it properly, do it often and you will learn.


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> then I'm really done with WC..



Dear Mr. Glass Half Empty,
How can you be "done" with something you never started?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 1, 2016)

Danny T said:


> What is the distance from the opponent?
> Where are my hands? What is my weight distribution, forward, back, to the right, to the left? What lead am I in? It is a low hook, midline hook, head hook? Is it a short tight hook? Is it a step off slapping or pulling hook? Is it a long range hook?
> 
> It has already been explained to you there are different ways to deal with various round or hooking punches. There are different kinds of punches that people refer to as "hooks", delivered at different angles and ranges. Depending on the situation, you have options. You learn what works best for you through experience ...by getting coaching, training and sparring.
> ...


This.

You want "the answer". It doesn't exist in any art, anywhere. Any instructor who offers you "the answer" is lying. There are answers. Many of them. None of them works every time, and some are worse than others but still valid for specific circumstances. If you gave me a crystal clear example of the situation (both people's posture, distance, environment, etc.) and definition of "hook punch" (as others have said, this is not a specific, single attack as defined by all arts), I could probably give you 6 effective responses without thinking too hard. Others here could give you other numbers, and there would be overlap, but no two lists would probably be exactly the same.

This is just more excuses from you.


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok, so you can't give me a simple answer how you would block a hook punch like shown in these videos. I find this weird.

But can you at least tell me if the defenses of the wing chun guys in the first 2 videos suck? Or is this also not possible unless you stand
there right besides him and can measure exact distances and calculate everything with a computer?


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 1, 2016)

To the OP,

Didn't watch the videos, don't care to. When dealing with any self defense situation you first have to understand what your natural inclinations are. Are you inclined to duck, run, grab, clinch, hit etc. when force is applied to you? We all have preferences based upon our natural instincts when subjected to stimuli. This determines what we will or will not use in a defense situation. How one person reacts to something can vary greatly from how another reacts. This natural reaction should be exploited in training to maximize efficiency in dealing with applied force. There is no one magic movement or application that applies to all people or situations equally. Thus, a technique can not be qualitatively measured by individuals who would approach it based upon biased actions of their individual preferences. They are inclined to approach the situation in a manner that best suits their level of comfort, skill, & knowledge which will be determined by their constitution and emotional state. It's too easy to criticize an application as effective or not when the individual being evaluated isn't factored into the equation. What one can do, another may not be able to for a myriad of reasons. It's easy to judge as a spectator, not so easy when a participant. It's meaningless to ask what is good, proper or effective technique/application based upon another actions & understanding if you have no intention of trying it out for yourself. Study something, ask questions and try it out for yourself to come to an educated decision as to its validity.


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 1, 2016)

Nobody Important said:


> Thus, a technique can not be qualitatively measured by individuals who would approach it based upon biased actions of their individual preferences.



I don't agree with this. If somebody defends against an attack and the way he defends simply sucks then it sucks period.

If somebody punches him and he leaves his whole side open then this cannot be the proper way. It goes against everything I have seen so far

in all kinds of videos. I am sure that a silat guy would also say that this is not how you do it. You have to protect yourself and not just hope that you

hit him first and that the attacker will be blown away by your hit and fly against the next wall. This is silly.


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I don't agree with this. If somebody defends against an attack and the way he defends simply sucks then it sucks period.
> 
> If somebody punches him and he leaves his whole side open then this cannot be the proper way. It goes against everything I have seen so far
> 
> ...



Well, seems like you have it all figured out. Congrats.


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I don't agree with this. If somebody defends against an attack and the way he defends simply sucks then it sucks period.
> 
> If somebody punches him and he leaves his whole side open then this cannot be the proper way. It goes against everything I have seen so far
> 
> ...


Simply not true. Everyone will have an "opinion" as to what is correct & what isn't, and it will be based upon their own knowledge & preferences to dealing with the approach. To get a clearer picture we need to understand, not only, personal theory to fighting , but also, their strengths, weakness, agility, body type, mental disposition, pain tolerance etc. There is no way to quantify this in a general "one size fits all" method. Everyone will have different approaches based upon factors influenced by the situation. Until you know what your preferences are, by actually being in the situation, how can you make a fair and valid judgement to as to the validity of someone else's approach? Once you've done this, how can you say it isn't the best approach for them? You cannot, you can only apply it to yourself.


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, I think that leaving your side open to a hook punch isn't very safe. I want to see what this guy would do in a real fight when he gets hit.

This is like saying I need no bullet proof vest I simply make sure I shoot him first. How silly is this?


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Well, I think that leaving your side open to a hook punch isn't very safe. I want to see what this guy would do in a real fight when he gets hit.
> 
> This is like saying I need no bullet proof vest I simply make sure I shoot him first. How silly is this?


Let's put this in a different perspective.

Let's say that a 6' 6", 285 lbs. weightlifter with roid rage is intent on smashing my skull in. I'm 5'8", 185 lbs. How I approach him will be very different than how I approach a 5'6", 115 lbs. crack head looking for drug money.
If the weightlifter tries to hook punch my head, Im not going to put myself in a situation to be that close to him. What I am going to do is find something of decent weight to throw at his head while I run away. With the crack head, I've got a decent jaw, so not too worried if I muff up my counter to his hook. Plus I'm going to be way more confident with someone I perceive weaker than me than with someone 3x my strength & 100 lbs. heavier. If I couldn't get away from either, my main goal is the neck, no blood to brain, no fight. So whatever has to be done to accomplish that will be done. Spit, scratch, bite, improvised weapons etc. My goal is to get back to my family. I don't care about sport, fairness, morality or legality when forced to defend myself. If given no option, I'm all out. My attitude to the situation determines how I will approach it. It will not be the same every time.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Ok, so you can't give me a simple answer how you would block a hook punch like shown in these videos. I find this weird.
> 
> But can you at least tell me if the defenses of the wing chun guys in the first 2 videos suck? Or is this also not possible unless you stand
> there right besides him and can measure exact distances and calculate everything with a computer?



They are more interested in playing the man.  It is about being able to separate your butt hurt from the argument.

Conversation should be more like sparring. I where you test ideas rather than shut the guy by refusing to engage fairly.

Hooks can come pretty quick so unless you have a lot of tools in the tool belt you are best served getting your hand up like you are answering the phone.

Then if you want to be really slick.  Return a shot with that same hand you blocked with and nail him before he can cover his own head

But with all techniques the rules change a bit depending on the person and what they can physically do in that situation.

If you were maywhether you would have more options.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2016)

By the way boxing might be a bit of you.  It is simple honest.  Generally pretty cheap.  No gradings or uniforms.

And you get out what you put in.  So if you are crap at least you will know it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I am really confused that not even among wing chun teachers there is a CLEAR consenus on how to block a certain punch!


When your opponent throws a hook punch, his hand has to move away from his center, move to the side, and come back to the center. Before his fist can land on your head, his "center" is not protected.

If you can extend you

- left arm between his right arm and his head.
- right arm between his left arm and his head.

You have just "separated" his arms away from his body and you take his center. You can kiss him, bite on his neck, and do whatever that you like to do after that.







My answer to your question is the zombie arms.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Ok, so you can't give me a simple answer how you would block a hook punch like shown in these videos. I find this weird.
> 
> But can you at least tell me if the defenses of the wing chun guys in the first 2 videos suck? Or is this also not possible unless you stand
> there right besides him and can measure exact distances and calculate everything with a computer?


So, now you're going to be snippy with people because you don't like their answers? Many of the folks answering your questions have been training longer than you've been alive. If you can't deliver a respectful attitude, maybe you're better off continuing to whine and never joining a martial arts school. That way you won't get thrown out for lack of respect.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 1, 2016)

drop bear said:


> They are more interested in playing the man.  It is about being able to separate your butt hurt from the argument.
> 
> Conversation should be more like sparring. I where you test ideas rather than shut the guy by refusing to engage fairly.
> 
> ...


We've engaged him. Have you read how many excuses he's given for not following advice? We're not playing the man - we're addressing his attitude. He needs that, not coddling and being told he's doing fine by ignoring advice he asked for and getting snippy with those who give him honest answers.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Conversation should be more like sparring. I where you test ideas rather than shut the guy by refusing to engage fairly.


This remind me a thread in another forum.

A: What should I do for ...?
B: You should ask your teacher.
C: You should ask your coach.
D: You should ask your sensei.
E: You should take a MA class.
F: Don't expect to get any valuable information online.
G: ...

We should be more interested in thread discussion than to discuss the OP personal information.

"How to block a hook punch by using the WC principle" is what we should discuss. Whether the OP is a 9th degree black belt master, or a 3 months white belt beginner, his personal background should not affect our discussion.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> non-wc method is actually better...


When your opponent throws a right hook punch at your head, you can throw a right hook punch at him at the same time. Your right arm will hit and lock on your opponent's right arm.

In MA, many techniques can be used to counter itself. Hook punch (or hay-maker) is one of them. Symmetry is what you are looking for.


----------



## anerlich (Aug 1, 2016)

You don't want to do Wing Chun. All you want to do is come on the forum and start arguments about stuff you know nothing about.


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 1, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This remind me a thread in another forum.
> 
> A: What should I do for ...?
> B: You should ask your teacher.
> ...


Though I understand where you are coming from, I personally, cannot stand to discuss counter technique because of the "what if...." factor. So many directions something can be taken & so many variables that can be factored in. The discussion inevitablely degrades and leads one down the "what if..." rabbit hole as everyone argues about how their approach is superior in a hypothetical situation.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> We've engaged him. Have you read how many excuses he's given for not following advice? We're not playing the man - we're addressing his attitude. He needs that, not coddling and being told he's doing fine by ignoring advice he asked for and getting snippy with those who give him honest answers.



Does his attitude to training have any bearing on this thread?

How does it effect the blocking of a hook punch?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2016)

Nobody Important said:


> Though I understand where you are coming from, I personally, cannot stand to discuss counter technique because of the "what if...." factor. So many directions something can be taken & so many variables that can be factored in. The discussion inevitablely degrades and leads one down the "what if..." rabbit hole as everyone argues about how their approach is superior in a hypothetical situation.


If we don't discuss how to apply a certain MA technique, what else can we discuss?

IMO, the "what if" is the most interested part of discussion. It's like a tree trunk start to branch out. How many "what if" can decide how big that tree can grow.

If you are a computer programmer, you want to make sure that you have considered all possibilities. The more "what if" you can come up, the more complete your software design will be.


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 1, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If we don't discuss how to apply a certain MA technique, what else can we discuss?
> 
> IMO, the "what if" is the most interested part of discussion. It's like a tree trunk start to branch out. How many "what if" can decide how big that tree can grow.
> 
> If you are a computer programmer, you want to make sure that you have considered all possibilities. The more "what if" you can come up, the more complete your software design will be.


In my experience, when a person is focused on what if's, they lose focus on the here and now. To create a pensive mindset that constantly worries about the consequences of their actions significantly diminishes their ability to adequately respond in a stressful situation. It's OK to discuss the pros & cons of a technique when discussing it's structure, mechanics, applied force etc. but this all quickly changes when a myriad of hypothetical "what if's" are incorporated to its application. Discussions on simple core techniques that are proven to have a high effectiveness rate are good. Here, variations on the technique can be introduced, but to have this conversation, requires knowledge of the techniques & theory. When uninformed individuals do not have this knowledge, instead of intelligently diagnosing any fallacy they simply respond with "What if..." based upon preconceived ideas. When something is hypothetical to begin with, and there is no one accepted theory to substantiate any drawn conclusions, chaos ensues and everyone get dragged off to Wonderland .


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2016)

Nobody Important said:


> when a person is focused on what if's, they lose focus on the here and now.


May be "here and now" is not as interested as "what if". Here is an example that "what if" can guide a discussion.

A: Here is how to apply a "wrist lock" that you use "downward force" on your opponent's wrist joint.
B: What if I raise my elbow?
A: You can change that "downward force" into a "sideway horizontal force" and still apply pressure on his wrist joint.
B: What if I rotate my body? 
A: You can change that "sideway horizontal force" into a "backward pulling force" and still apply pressure on his wrist joint.

Without "what if", only the "downward force" is discussed. With "what if", the "sideway horizontal force" and the "backward pulling force" are also discussed.


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 1, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> May be "here and now" is not as interested as "what if". Here is an example that "what if" can guide a discussion.
> 
> A: Here is how to apply a "wrist lock" that you use "downward force" on your opponent's wrist joint.
> B: What if I raise my elbow?
> ...


That may be so, it may even be relevant, but there is probability. The probability of the individuals ability to understand and implement. What if he is weak, what if he has a bad leg, what if he is dull witted, what if the opponent punches with the other hand while you are trying to push down his elbow, what if he kicks you, what if he has friends that join in, what if he is double jointed, but what if this, what if that.....

Not a discussion I want to have, better to train in person and discover variables based on resistance and changes than speculate "What if's" solely through online chatting. This is especially true with individuals such as the OP who have no understanding of the dynamics, principles, theories, mechanics etc. involved within the movement.

Sometimes a consensus is formed on how a technique is applied, when this happens, so does fruitful discussion about it's applied variations. But generally when something starts off with "How would you..." I head in the opposite direction, simply because it leads to "but what if..." With that, I'll say goodnight.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2016)

Nobody Important said:


> when something starts off with "How would you..." I head in the opposite direction, ...


When something starts off with "Which MA style is the best for ..." I head in the opposite direction.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 2, 2016)

I wish someone would hook punch you just to shut you up kid


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 2, 2016)

Why isn't this kid banned yet? Where are the mods?


----------



## Phobius (Aug 2, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> If this is really how wing chun guys tick then I'm really done with WC.
> 
> I thought WC was about keeping it simple but this isn't keeping it simple. Wong actually keeps it simple.



You should not do WC, seriously.

WC is about keeping the training simple. It does require a basic knowledge of long range fighting which you lack. As for keeping training simple you will not train it anyways so that is pointless as well in your case.

Just let go of WC as I doubt you have what it takes to grasp it. Chances are very high you would become like those YouTube videos you keep looking at and that is just a waste. YouTube already has enough of those silly movies of people thinking they know more than they do.


----------



## Buka (Aug 2, 2016)

The proper way to block a hook punch is with your face.

I know what you're thinking.......that you just read a disrespectful, weak joke or a jerk answer. That's what you're _thinking_, but, you don't really know because you've never dealt with a hook punch other than on a keyboard or watching a video. 

NEWSFLASH - nobody on this forum learned on a keyboard or on a video. We have absolutely no frame of reference to answer your question(s). I kind of wish we did, then we could help. But, alas, we can't.

Do you have a dog? Does the dog like you?


----------



## KPM (Aug 2, 2016)

Marnetmar said:


> Why isn't this kid banned yet? Where are the mods?



The mods typically don't do anything unless you use bad language and call someone a name they don't like.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 2, 2016)

KPM said:


> The mods typically don't do anything unless you use bad language and call someone a name they don't like.


It's a thankless job; so, I would like to take the opportunity to thank the mods. You rock MODS!


----------



## obi_juan_salami (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Phobius (Aug 2, 2016)

obi_juan_salami said:


>



Just continue that rounded punch into a hook instead of allowing it to stop. It would both move himself away from the counterpunch and also hopefully knock down his opponent.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 3, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Well, I think that leaving your side open to a hook punch isn't very safe. I want to see what this guy would do in a real fight when he gets hit.
> 
> This is like saying I need no bullet proof vest I simply make sure I shoot him first. How silly is this?


Well no one here actually cares what you think since you know absolutely nothing about martial arts and you're to lazy to turn up to a class and make every excuse under the sun to not train


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 3, 2016)

drop bear said:


> By the way boxing might be a bit of you.  It is simple honest.  Generally pretty cheap.  No gradings or uniforms.
> 
> And you get out what you put in.  So if you are crap at least you will know it.


Nah this guy thinks boxings boring this was his words "boxing doesn't interest me because it doesn't look good in videos and they don't even block just cover their face with their hands "


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm a what if person, so what?

I think asking questions and thinking is better than simply believing ah wing chun is the best my teacher says it has solutions for everything.

Seeing wing chuners being beaten up certainly does not make me feel more confident.

If anyone of you knows videos of real fights where wing chuners actually win and where you can clearly tell that they even use wing chun
instead of just throwing punches like a streefighter then please show it to me. I haven't come across such videos ever.

All the fancy Saus work in videos where the attacker just stands there and throws a punch. I would like to see it work in a realistic situation.

In a static situation you can as well simply kick the attacker in the balls and you've won. Does this mean all you have to know is how to kick
somebody in the balls and this way you win every fight? Of course not.


----------



## Nobody Important (Aug 3, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I'm a what if person, so what?
> 
> I think asking questions and thinking is better than simply believing ah wing chun is the best my teacher says it has solutions for everything.
> 
> ...


Yes, a kick in the balls is a good counter to a hook, straight, uppercut etc. Now go practice kicking people in the balls, the best way to learn is by doing.


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I'm a what if person, so what?
> 
> I think asking questions and thinking is better than simply believing ah wing chun is the best my teacher says it has solutions for everything.
> 
> ...



No dipshit, this isn't how "just asking questions" works. You've been pulling this nonsense for two months straight now and you haven't even gone to one class, and yet you're attempting to give insight into something you know absolutely nothing about. You're not just asking questions, you're being an insufferable prick.


----------



## geezer (Aug 4, 2016)

Marnetmar said:


> No dipshit, this isn't how "just asking questions" works. You've been pulling this nonsense for two months straight now and you haven't even gone to one class, and yet you're attempting to give insight into something you know absolutely nothing about. You're not just asking questions, you're being an insufferable prick.



@ Marnetmar: Now, now! There's no need to resort to using such crude language and putting into print what most of us are already thinking. Language like that only gets threads locked ....which actually might not be a bad idea in this case ....anyway, I don't want to see the mods come down on _you_. Remember, this is supposed to be a friendly forum.


----------



## Argus (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I'm a what if person, so what?



I remember... I think it was WSL, though it may have been another teacher, who commented on how silly and fruitless "what if" discussions are as they apply to martial arts, and that he would rather respond "I don't know. Let's try it and see."

I think most martial artists will agree.

You can ask what if's all day long, and have every answer to every question "decided," be it right or wrong. But until you actually train, and experience it first hand, you won't know what is right or wrong, to say nothing of actually being able to execute it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 5, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I'm a what if person,


The "what if" can help you (general YOU) to design a more complete training program. For example (by using my favor "side kick" training example again).

When you side kick at your opponent, your opponent can

1. step back and let you kick into the thin air,
2. block your kick with his leg,
3. block your kick with his arm and spin your body to your right,
4. block your kick with his arm and spin your body to your left.

This will force you to train 4 different re-counters against your opponent's 4 different counters.

With "what if" in mind, you can train:

- attack,
- counters,
- re-counters (counters to those counters),
- ...

Your training program will force you to understand MA in much deeper level.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll play along in this nonsensical thread.  You ask what's the best way to deal with a hook punch.  Very, very simple answer: don't be there, move out of the way.

How you address a hook punch or anything else for that matter all depends on the situation.  You can move forward and deflect it with your arm, backward and deflect, duck, slip, etc.  Sometimes you have enough space to move forward, sometimes you don't.  Sometimes you've got enough room to go backward, sometimes you don't.  Sometimes you can duck, other times you'll get kicked in the teeth.

I didn't watch the videos you linked to.  Did anyone get hit?  If not, they are all equally effective.

And even if there's one best way, if an opponent blocked my hook punch the same way every time, I'd use it to open him up for other stuff.

Go watch a MA class in person.  Not on YouTube, DVD or anything other than live and in person.


----------



## Juany118 (Aug 25, 2016)

geezer said:


> ^^^^ Exactly my point. Youtube is no place for a noob like the OP to be looking for instruction.
> 
> That last video isn't really typical WC. Wong does his own thing. But I agree, his approach as shown is_ pragmatic_. I personally do something similar ...because it works!



FMA "cover", at least that's where I learned it.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 25, 2016)

You could:

A) yes, 'attack the centreline' with a strike, but TWIST YOUR HAND INWARD so you block the punch with your shoulder instead of your face.
B) weave, duck under the punch. The puncher's body and face is open for a split second.
C) close distance. Get inside the punch so it clips you rather than landing. You can go to town with elbows or a clinch.
D) avoid hook range, kick.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 25, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> You could:
> 
> A) yes, 'attack the centreline' with a strike, but TWIST YOUR HAND INWARD so you block the punch with your shoulder instead of your face.
> B) weave, duck under the punch. The puncher's body and face is open for a split second.
> ...




E) go and actually train so you know what all of the above actually is..............


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> E) go and actually train so you know what all of the above actually is..............


Yeah that too.


----------

